# Ladies and Gentleman, Start Your Engines!!!



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't wait for this Saturday. Not an event with the dog, but something I will be taking Dylan too as a father\son bonding day! We both have in ear plugs and ear muffs to go over the ear, these things are LOUD!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Nothin like beer and Nitro to bring people together!!! 
Looks like a blast! But we like the dirt tracks up here


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I love the smell of nitromethane! From a distance of course... That stuff will burn your lungs and make your eyes water unlike anything else when they fire up if you are too close. And the rumble you feel in your chest when they launch... second to none!

I love ALL motor sports, from karting to MotoGP. As one who prefers corners, my personal favorite motor sport is Formula 1, but they don't have any events here (Texas is the only US based event) and this event is close enough I can attend. Plus there is something to be said about vehicles that do 0-300 in 3.5 seconds!

I'll pass on regular local test and tune nights, 8-12 second cars don't excite me, but 3.5 second cars do!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

DickyT said:


> , 8-12 second cars don't excite me, but 3.5 second cars do!


.....Yep..


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

Woo hoooooo!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

There ain't nothing, and I mean nothing, like that feeling and sound you experience at go time. TV doesn't do that justice one bit. It truly is evil, actually borderline scary, the power that is put out. I just think it is damn near a World Wonder that everyone should experience once in their lifetime. Have fun!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

DickyT said:


> I love the smell of nitromethane! From a distance of course... That stuff will burn your lungs and make your eyes water unlike anything else when they fire up if you are too close. And the rumble you feel in your chest when they launch... second to none!
> 
> I love ALL motor sports, from karting to MotoGP. As one who prefers corners, my personal favorite motor sport is Formula 1, but they don't have any events here (Texas is the only US based event) and this event is close enough I can attend. Plus there is something to be said about vehicles that do 0-300 in 3.5 seconds!
> 
> I'll pass on regular local test and tune nights, 8-12 second cars don't excite me, but 3.5 second cars do!


Oh god the burn is one thing I don't miss! My Dad drag raced since before I was born, and man nothing wakes you up out of your sleep like nitromethane. I could sleep in through any of the sound, but that I could not handle. There are very few thing I would rather do than spend a day at the track, you are going to have a blast


----------

